# 11.4 Mr. Aqua



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice tank- it's gonna look good once it fills in! Oh, and Embers are one of the nicest fish, in my opinion.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, really looking forward to getting them, since people have already been mesmerized by their first planted tank, I wonder what a few fish would do. 
I was thinking that I could've moved the rocks forward a bit and had more stems in the back on both sides, but I'm too lazy since I've already filled up the water. Hopefully when the HC carpets I'll change my mind, but if it bothers me later, I'll do it when I need to trim the HC carpet.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice looking rocks in there. It would look better with the stem idea on both sides and another stem to break up the look a little. Great job so far.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, friend gave me funny looks when I went rock shopping with him, haha. 
And I was considering blyxa japonica so I'll see if I can find any at my LFS or any other stems when I get my fauna. Any ideas? I really wanted an erio species (like japan), but those were ridiculously expensive so I changed my mind.

Actually, checking the swap n shop, someone had 4 things that caught my eye(from 1 seller too! I also love red plants, haha)
Cabomba Fructa
Rotala Indica and Marcanda
Sunset Hygro
I'll probably get these, and if I decide not to use them for my tank, I'll made a dutch styled nano.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Taking a quick break from hw and studying to do a small update. 
HC is filling in pretty well, but the plants I bought aren't doing so hot, but hopefully they recover soon.
I'm also getting some GSA, so I'm cutting the light period back from 9 to 7 hours and dosing extra excel. Hopefully I can get my fauna soon too. Will take pics this weekend!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright, here's a picture from yesterday. Lots of brown algae on the rocks, some gsa on rocks and glass, and I think hair algae on one clump of HC O_O Most of the stems I got aren't doing too well, but hopefully the new growth will come out nice.

IMG_1971 by reddragon4326, on Flickr


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking good so far. What lucky fauna's goin in?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool tank. I just ordered some Azoo plant bed too and I'm anxious to see how it compares to ADA AS2. You didn't get a ridiculous ammonia spike right?

Cabomba will take over and 11 gallon in the blink of an eye! If you want a really nice red plant that won't become unmanageable, look into rotala macrandra sp 'japan', or maybe ludwigia brevipes.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

shoteh said:


> Looking good so far. What lucky fauna's goin in?


Looking to get ~10 ember tetra, 4 dwarf cory, 2 zebra nerite, 4 corona nerite. I might stock up more after that, but I think it's a decent amount for now. But I have to make it to e LFS to get some! 



snausage said:


> Cool tank. I just ordered some Azoo plant bed too and I'm anxious to see how it compares to ADA AS2. You didn't get a ridiculous ammonia spike right?
> 
> Cabomba will take over and 11 gallon in the blink of an eye! If you want a really nice red plant that won't become unmanageable, look into rotala macrandra sp 'japan', or maybe ludwigia brevipes.


I don't have a test kit, so I can't check it, but the substrate is supposed to come from the same factory, just no coating on it like the AS has. It probably spikes like AS does.

And haha, right now the cabomba is growing slowly, but I guess I threw it in bleach for too long. I also have macrandra, but that didn't seem to survive the trip as well, so hopefully it bounces back. I will look into the ludwigia if I need more red plants though. I tend to over stock on red so I think I should balance out on greens.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Urgh, co2 tank just dumped itself (and my roommates freaked out, haha). I have a backup one, but that one just seems to dump itself too, so I think it might be a big leak somewhere, not the EOTD as usual. Might be cause I didn't tighten the paintball adapter with a wrench (don't have one)


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good so far. Personally, I'd get one more tall stone to place on the left side and give it some vertical interest. Once the HC fills in it'll hide most of the short stones.

How are you finding the light so far? I just bought the exact same one for a Mini-L I'm setting up.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Tank looks great. Nice setup. I just ordered some AZOO substrate for a new project. Was hoping you had tested it for ammonia spike. Im really curious and nobody seems to have an answer...


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

TLE041 said:


> Looks good so far. Personally, I'd get one more tall stone to place on the left side and give it some vertical interest. Once the HC fills in it'll hide most of the short stones.
> 
> How are you finding the light so far? I just bought the exact same one for a Mini-L I'm setting up.


I would, but I don't have any more rocks, haha. I'm letting the stems (slowly) grow out, so hopefully that fills up the upper left corner too. 
And the light has been doing pretty well, grows the HC pretty low. Only thing is that the clips show under the water if you fill up the water to the rim, but nice otherwise! 



GitMoe said:


> Tank looks great. Nice setup. I just ordered some AZOO substrate for a new project. Was hoping you had tested it for ammonia spike. Im really curious and nobody seems to have an answer...


Haha, I would've gave you the info if I had an ammonia test kit  

And there seems to be a lot of pearling right now after my co2 tank leaked, wonder why that is. Hopefully I can get it set up soon!


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> Might be cause I didn't tighten the paintball adapter with a wrench (don't have one)


Get oneroud: 

At least it was only co2 from a Paintball:red_mouth


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

shoteh said:


> Get oneroud:
> 
> At least it was only co2 from a Paintball:red_mouth


Haha, will do! Anyone know the size of the co2 fittings so I don't buy one that's too small? 

And yeah, one of my roommates ran out of the apartment when that happened. :hihi:


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Got a adjustable wrench! Now my pressurized co2 is set up with a 10# cylinder! 

Got bolbitis and tiger lotus but my tiger lotus melted after I gave it a bleach dip, bolbitis is doing fine though. Also got my nerites in the shipment, and it's helping with the diatoms a lot and pooping a lot too, haha. Pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> Got a adjustable wrench! Now my pressurized co2 is set up with a 10# cylinder!


Your first and your last roud:

Now let's see some updated pix.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright, here are some updates. Lots of algae still, but I think it's gotten better, especially with the nerites. I also might add a little UG to tank and see if I can grow that, but if not I'll stick to HC. Here are the pics! (please excuse the softness of this lens, need to upgrade form the kit lens!)
FTS:

IMG_1973 by reddragon4326, on Flickr
Extremely clean rock now, haha:

IMG_1980 by reddragon4326, on Flickr
The "valley" in the middle:

IMG_1983 by reddragon4326, on Flickr
2 more nerites, though I think the zebra is dying 

IMG_1977 by reddragon4326, on Flickr
Random plants. This will be changed cause I just need to hose plants till I set up my next tank:

IMG_1984 by reddragon4326, on Flickr
HC growing on the rock:

IMG_1986 by reddragon4326, on Flickr


----------



## tetrabettaguy97 (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing tank! I'm also getting an 11.4 Mr. Aqua in a couple months. However, it will be a shrimp-only tank. So, just a minor difference,


----------

